# Burke's Opening Day:  Saturday, December 9th



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2006)

OK, I'm getting sick of looking at my Burke pass and ready to take some turns.  I was there on closing day, so, assuming they open next Saturday, I'm there.  Not sure if I will make the 8am opening.  May try for it....especially if we are skiing the usual suspects (Willoughby, Warren's, Lower Bear Den, Lower Mountain).  

Anyone want to take a few runs?  Will probably leave at 12 noon or so.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 4, 2006)

I plan to be there unless I am in Iowa.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2006)

Not sure if I am going to make the drive for the one slope....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 4, 2006)

Yea I just got the Burke email:



> We will be opening at 8am on Saturday with Lower Warren's Way open, serviced by the Mountain Poma lift and $10 lift tickets! So get your skis and boards ready and we'll see you out there!



I may go take a run or two to work out the rust. It is a little silly that they won't have a top to bottom run open  :-(   with optimum snowmaking weather for the majority of the week and a little natural snow thrown in. Maybe they are just being conservative.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe a $30 trip to Jay is in the cards :idea:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 4, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:


> Maybe a $30 trip to Jay is in the cards :idea:


i'll prob be at jay. they are reporting 6" today and have the pictures to prove it. looks like only the jet and haynes for next weekend unless they do more snow making than they are forecasted to do or get enough snow to open something on natural (very unlikely). on second thought, i don't have good history skiing with from_the_NEK on that particular weekend, so maybe you should just do burke  :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 5, 2006)

> i'll prob be at jay. they are reporting 6" today and have the pictures to prove it. looks like only the jet and haynes for next weekend unless they do more snow making than they are forecasted to do or get enough snow to open something on natural (very unlikely). on second thought, i don't have good history skiing with from_the_NEK on that particular weekend, so maybe you should just do burke



There is definitely not enough snow in the woods to bother getting into trouble in there (so no Beaver Pond skiing this weekend at Jay :smash: :roll: 

I'm going to keep my eye on the conditions to see where I end up going.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2006)

Taking a raincheck on this one, folks....

One trail and the Poma.  It's not worth the drive for me.  

Very, very soon though.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 8, 2006)

Swiftskier thought you should go TB.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Swiftskier thought you should go TB.



Huh?  :blink:  Did I miss something here?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Huh?  :blink:  Did I miss something here?



Found it.  :roll:  I've got better things to do at 6am than troll like that guy.


----------

